# Sear Site is being replaced?



## PaulB2868 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Sears Site is being replaced?*

Has anyone noticed that the Sears site has changed. You can't look at anything that they have to sell! What is going on?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I am not sure what the deal is. I will have to look into it more and see what is going on.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Maybe I am not following what you mean but I can still view pictures of the LT/GT's.

DGT 6000 *


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Seems to be working ok now. You might have caught it just as they were doing maintenance, or changing prices.

http://www.sears.com/sr/search/feat...mgdffmdfko.0&vertical=LAWN&subcat=-1073870845


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Probably changing prices as Bontai stated.or part numbers so they can get you in more ways than one when you need parts later!


----------



## PaulB2868 (Sep 1, 2004)

The Sears stie was down early in the morning with a "Stand in" home page that did nothing. It is working now.


----------

